# "Fehler auf der Seite"



## maaary (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Ich vermute dass ich ein Javascript-Problem hab...
Bei vielen Seiten wird im Browser unten links "Fehler auf der Seite" eingeblendet,sobald ich auf etwas klick,das Javascript benotötigt (ich glaube jedenfalls dass es daran liegt....keine Ahnung)
Manchmal kommt auch noch ne Meldung,ich soll Java Virtual Machine runterladen. Na ja geht aber nich,Setup-Fehler oder so was.
Dabei hab ich schon ein Java-Plugin......
Kann man das Problem nich irgendwie lösen?


----------



## LordNikkon (24. Mai 2004)

Dein Problem liegt im Quellcode deiner Seite, hast irgendein JS Fehler.
poste mal die seite dann kann ich dir helfen.

greetz
l|N


----------



## maaary (24. Mai 2004)

Hm meinte eigentlich nicht speziell auf meiner Seite....da hab ich kein Problem.
Allgemein auf Seiten die Javascript benötigen.....zum Beispiel manche Foren wie das hier. Alle können die Farbe der Schrift ändern,die Größe usw...bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## LordNikkon (25. Juni 2004)

die Fehler die in der Statuszeile stehen sind JS Fehler. Daran kannst du als "aufdieSeiteSurfer" nix änder.
Wie Farbe ändern? Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Farbe des Textes auf einer Internetseite?

greetz 
l|N


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht bringt dich das weiter:Windows Automatic Download and Installation Instructions  ...die Fehler dürften schon, wie die Meldung besagt, mit fehlendem Java zu tun haben.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, dass ich bisher von dem Problem nur gehört habe.... weitere Fragen dazu stelle besser im Windows-Forum, da gibts wahrscheinlich mehr konstruktive Vorschläge.


----------

